

Personal data stores found leaking online - Bzomak
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28707117

======
walterbell
> The net scans that Digital Shadows carried out regularly revealed links to
> domestic NAS boxes on the Google index, he said. "That means it will have to
> have been shared somewhere else to make it crop up on a search engine." That
> "somewhere else" could well be a place where cyberthieves gathered or
> swapped data, he said.

If someone emails an Internet-accessible link for a resource on their home
NAS, to/from a gmail address, would that be indexed by Google?

> Getting known faults on routers fixed could be frustrating

Does OpenWRT support automatic updates for security fixes, i.e. no functional
changes?

~~~
chronid
Crawling private mail for public displayed results? I seriously hope that's
not what happens.

OpenWRT does not support any type of automatic update, AFAIK.

~~~
walterbell
> Crawling private mail for public displayed results? I seriously hope that's
> not what happens

It's not clear, an old theory is that users could be pasting URLs into the
browser search field,
[http://www.webmasterworld.com/google/3824030.htm](http://www.webmasterworld.com/google/3824030.htm)

Prior incident with Microsoft and Skype chat:
[http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Skype-with-
care-M...](http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Skype-with-care-
Microsoft-is-reading-everything-you-write-1862870.html)

------
raintrees
From a quick search, it seems that the attacks are either through direct
access from the Internet, or by getting into the local network first, usually
via an infected email/links to exploit patches, possibly even social
engineering, if someone falls for it.

Unless someone is aware of other avenues?

